# black panther



## Chris1 (Nov 30, 2007)

guys, go check out the georgia spycam pics on the homepage of gon. it appears that someone has caught a real black panther on a trail cam. go check it out!


----------



## JasonF (Dec 1, 2007)

Its a baby cub!! That means theres more!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 2, 2007)

All right!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 2, 2007)

Sure looks like a big kitty.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Dec 2, 2007)

awfully long tail for a cub


----------



## Rebel 3 (Dec 2, 2007)

regular black cat, nothing more


----------



## struttinsouthern (Dec 3, 2007)

*on our farm!!!*

this picture was taken at our farm in screven cty!!! it is a black panther !!! it was taken with my dads cuddeback!!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd love to believe, but it does look like a regular ol' kitty cat.


----------



## jody7818 (Dec 3, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> I'd love to believe, but it does look like a regular ol' kitty cat.



Definitely.  Similar to something you'd see on a lost and found flyer.  

I've seen house cats climb wooden poles and trees just like the one in the pic.  And then, they come right back down from the pole.  It didn't appear that they were chasing anything.  I wonder why they do that?


----------



## jason8047 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks too big for a house cat to me.  I think the posts are 4X4's and the feed box looks like 2X6.  Using this as a reference it would be a little big for a house cat but also a little small for a "Black Panther".  I wouldnt bet the farm on saying one or the other.


----------



## CAMO84 (Dec 3, 2007)

if it was climbing around should be a few more pics off that cuddle back come on lets seem them


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2007)

struttinsouthern said:


> this picture was taken at our farm in screven cty!!! it is a black panther !!! it was taken with my dads cuddeback!!!!



If you took the pic, then give us some dimensions so we can get an idea of how big or small that "cat" is.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2007)

CAMO84 said:


> if it was climbing around should be a few more pics off that cuddle back come on lets seem them



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jody7818 (Dec 3, 2007)

struttinsouthern said:


> this picture was taken at our farm in screven cty!!! it is a black panther !!! it was taken with my dads cuddeback!!!!



It's on your farm?  Go hunt that cat and post a pic when you harvest it.


----------



## potsticker (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice try, its a cat!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 3, 2007)

here kitty kitty


----------



## reylamb (Dec 3, 2007)

If this is the proof of black panthers in Georgia no wonder everyone seems them.  In that case, yes I have seen one too, he goes by the name Sambo and lives across the street..................he does not prefer 9 Lives for his meals, but the owner does say he loves canned Salmon.


----------



## jason8047 (Dec 3, 2007)

After looking again and really looking closer Id be willing to say its a large housecat.  looks like its body is about 2 ft long.  The way it is stretched out on the post makes the pic a little deceiving as to true size of the cat at first glance.  The legs are stretched below its body but you can get close to where the base of the tail is and he or she isnt that big.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 3, 2007)

jason8047 said:


> Looks too big for a house cat to me.  I think the posts are 4X4's and the feed box looks like 2X6.  Using this as a reference it would be a little big for a house cat but also a little small for a "Black Panther".  I wouldnt bet the farm on saying one or the other.



It is a 4x4, and they are really  3 3/4 inches, not 4. So that cat is about 4-6 inches wide. I doubt a baby panther that small would be able to climb that


----------



## jonboy (Dec 3, 2007)

I have personally seen a black panther twice while turkey hunting and from what i saw a panther is 2 to 3 times the size of the pic. on here.


----------



## potsticker (Dec 3, 2007)

As forest gump says: im sorry i messed up your black panther party!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 3, 2007)

It definitely looks a little skinny to be anything other than a house cat, but that this sure looks long and tall in that pic. I don't wanna venture a guess either way on this one.


----------



## northgatrapper (Dec 3, 2007)

looks like a dog to me


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 3, 2007)

big house cat. The position of the camera makes it look larger than it really is.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 3, 2007)

potsticker said:


> As forest gump says: im sorry i messed up your black panther party!


----------



## Limb Walker (Dec 3, 2007)

struttinsouthern said:


> this picture was taken at our farm in screven cty!!! it is a black panther !!! it was taken with my dads cuddeback!!!!




Well there you go...that's all the proof I needed


----------



## mikey (Dec 3, 2007)

MMMmmmmm shoot it, i hear they taste just like chicken!!!


----------



## t bird (Dec 3, 2007)

jonboy said:


> I have personally seen a black panther twice while turkey hunting and from what i saw a panther is 2 to 3 times the size of the pic. on here.



  Is that all you ever do at work is type on the internet and Woody's??


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2007)

greenbowAL said:


> Well there you go...that's all the proof I needed




And he still hasn't postd any dimensions to prove it is a BIG cat and not e regular old Barn Cat.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Dec 4, 2007)

i think its a young black panther  its tail is way to long , but noone will know unless we get pictures of a bigger one or we trap or shoot it!  how is a house cat gonna get in the middle of nowhere on a 3000 acre farm? but it could be a house cat! ......we have found a few big pine trees that have been clawed high up shredded so this is more evidence!


----------



## jonboy (Dec 4, 2007)

t bird said:


> Is that all you ever do at work is type on the internet and Woody's??



got to find something to do.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2007)

struttinsouthern said:


> i think its a young black panther  its tail is way to long , but noone will know unless we get pictures of a bigger one or we trap or shoot it!  how is a house cat gonna get in the middle of nowhere on a 3000 acre farm? but it could be a house cat! ......we have found a few big pine trees that have been clawed high up shredded so this is more evidence!



Can you post some pics of the clawed up trees?


----------



## reylamb (Dec 4, 2007)

Juvenile cougars have spots and look strikingly similar to bobcats except for the tail and ears.  

How does a cat get on a 3000 acre farm in the middle of nowhere?  The same way they got in the Mountain areas I used to hunt in WVA miles and miles and miles away from anywhere, someone had one they did not want and dumped it out on the side of a road.

This is not a panther, it is a house cat, stray cat, barn yard cat..........


----------



## killerv (Dec 26, 2007)

looks like a regular old cat, I do believe I saw a black panther in the mid 90s while bow hunting. I had one come in and sit and the bottom of a tree at the edge of my food plot one evening at about 20 yards. At 20 yards, it pretty easy to know what your looking at. I would say this panther was about 50-60 lbs or so. The more I told people about it the more people thought i was crazy so I tried to tell myself that I didn't see one, but I do believe til this day that is what it was. I was rabbit hunting with a guy one time that says his dogs got on one and they watched them chase it across a field.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 26, 2007)

ok forrest gump...didnt mean too mess up ya black panther party....


----------



## javelin225ho (Dec 26, 2007)

the only thing that makes me question if it is a panther is that the cat has ears that are rounded off.....i saw a panther in danville 2 years ago and i have seen them in the mountains of central Pa.  the cat i saw in danville was of mountain lion color, tan, with round ears, but i don't know about the size if this pic, the cat is awfully small.


----------



## doublebarrel (Dec 26, 2007)

I know i saw one in the late sixties. It was no more than 30 feet from my pickup when it crossed the road! Have seen two dark brown ones since then!


----------



## JerkBait (Dec 27, 2007)

yall tell me where a cat is and ill go shoot it to stop all of this mess once and for all


----------



## FireDoc (Dec 28, 2007)

Could be a mellanistic bobcat, there have been sightings in screven county of a few where I hunt in screven. I've seen a brindel bobcat that liked to have messed himself when he saw me. Mellanistic animals have become more prominent in the last couple of years. I thought we had a black panther on our hunting property but it turned out to be the land owners son's black great dane.


----------

